# 1939 Bicycle License Plate



## Maskadeo (Oct 26, 2019)

Am in need of a 1939 Washington state, Illinois and Detroit plates if anyone has any spares. PM me with prices and pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 12, 2019)

Bump, open to other 1939 plates as well.


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 23, 2019)

TTT


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 5, 2020)

Quarantine bump!


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 9, 2020)

I have a couple including a Cleveland ohio looking to trade for 38/39 california plates or to buy especially SF bay area


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 12, 2021)

Pedals Past said:


> I have a couple including a Cleveland ohio looking to trade for 38/39 california plates or to buy especially SF bay area







Maskadeo said:


> Bump, open to other 1939 plates as well.












						Sold - FS California Bicycle License plates 35,39,40,51,56 | Archive (sold)
					

SOLD 1935 Los Angeles bicycle license plate $318 shipped  SOLD 1939 Los Angeles bicycle pieces plate $178 shipped  SOLD 1956 Brea Ca $89 shipped




					thecabe.com


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 12, 2021)

Pedals Past said:


> I have a couple including a Cleveland ohio looking to trade for 38/39 california plates or to buy especially SF bay area



mine sold a while back i found a Gilroy and LABL 38/39 any sf bay area especially Napa i would be intereded in


----------



## Jose 711 (Sep 4, 2021)

Pedals Past said:


> mine sold a while back i found a Gilroy and LABL 38/39 any sf bay area especially Napa i would be intereded in



I have a Napa I would trade for a Santa Rosa?


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 6, 2021)

no santa  Rosa  1960 petaluma 1949 Sf  undated early beverley hills …. if you decide to sell it pm me i pay you what u want what year? i make u a stand up offer


----------



## Jose 711 (Sep 6, 2021)

Pedals Past said:


> no santa  Rosa  1960 petaluma 1949 Sf  undated early beverley hills …. if you decide to sell it pm me i pay you what u want what year? i make u a stand up offer



It’s a real early Napa with a real low number. 
ill pm you.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 6, 2021)

Pm sent


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 1, 2021)

Need a Detroit one like this. PM with pics and price.


----------



## zedsn (Oct 2, 2021)

I have a good size 1939 Cleveland Ohio bicycle license plate available.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Dec 1, 2021)

Still available? Pics?


----------



## Princeton (Dec 1, 2021)

I’ve got these…pm me an offer if your interested..Fond du Lac looks to be touched up on the lettering & Joplin has a bend/crack in it …hole in the “ 9 “…


----------

